# Change your name?



## koentje3 (Nov 10, 2002)

Question, How do you change your name?? I'd like a new name, so every languige (sorry for my english) can say/read it.. But I can't find were! plz. help.. Does a moderator have to do this?


----------



## Saria (Nov 10, 2002)

koentje = pronounced roughly as 'coonche'





although i speak dutch i dunno what that means (?) do you know?


----------



## koentje3 (Nov 10, 2002)

LOL! haha my name is koen, but my nickname is koentje on skool and shit.. but when I tried to login on the first forum I was on,(dutch) it was already taken, so I made it koentje3.. I did it with everything, but Now I wanna change..


----------



## KiVan (Nov 10, 2002)

sorry i can't change the nickname...
you have to do a new account... 
contact me with a pm later


----------



## koentje3 (Nov 11, 2002)

When I make a new account, will I lose everything like posts count, sig, or can you do something about that?


----------



## janer (Nov 11, 2002)

hmmmm.... so why u want to change??? we all have u in our hearts with this name... hehhe


----------



## koentje3 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hmm ur right.. But maybe some people can't say it.. so don't remember it well...

OR maybe they ESPESIALLI (sorry) remember my name.. meh don't know.. I'll keep this one for a while I gues..


----------



## janer (Nov 11, 2002)

thats ok.... just keep it..it is not bad...


----------



## koentje3 (Nov 11, 2002)

OK.. I'll keep it.. you've convinced (sorry) me..


----------



## KiVan (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## jEEb (Nov 13, 2002)

put the pronounciation of ur name under ur signature
like koentje=cootchi or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is cootchie right?


----------

